

Ask HN: could we stop linking directly to Wikipedia? - IgorPartola

While Wikipedia is a fascinating trove of knowledge, I think direct links to it often lack context. IMHO, it&#x27;s better to write a post describing why something is interesting to the HN community and include the link to Wikipedia in that post. This has been discussed before, though I can no longer find the link to that discussion. What does everyone think?
======
bgar
This is so meta.

If HNers value a submission, they will upvote it. If it's crap, it will be
flagged.

